# Model 3 Energy App Yet?



## ratsbew (Jun 19, 2017)

Does the Model 3 UI have the energy app yet (consumption/regeneration vs distance)? I feel like it is also in great need of a power meter like the Model S has to show current consumption (beyond the little line under the speedometer that it has currently).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe the trip meter gives usage info


----------



## ratsbew (Jun 19, 2017)

Does it give a real-time graph though? Trip counters are okay, but the real-time information is critical for me. I'd consider not buying if there isn't an energy app at my purchase time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ratsbew said:


> Does it give a real-time graph though? Trip counters are okay, but the real-time information is critical for me. I'd consider not buying if there isn't an energy app at my purchase time.


The energy graph is not there (yet). I'm careful with my "yet" since it's not necessarily a given, but realistically I would expect this to come as an update. The pace of updates has been fantastic of late!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ratsbew said:


> Does it give a real-time graph though? Trip counters are okay, but the real-time information is critical for me. I'd consider not buying if there isn't an energy app at my purchase time.


There are a few things I somewhat expected to see included in the final production version (HUD) that wasn't, but at no point had a single lacking feature made me rethink getting this car. 
While the energy graph may be a nice to have, it seems more a novelty than anything. The overall energy used per day/trip/week/etc is much more important to me than what it is doing at a precise moment.


----------



## ratsbew (Jun 19, 2017)

That's all true. The Model 3 is my dream car and I'll have a hard time deciding _not _to buy it, but as a data-nerd, stats like this are very important to me. I honestly wish I could pull up a full diagnostics screen with live data from every sensor in the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ratsbew said:


> That's all true. The Model 3 is my dream car and I'll have a hard time deciding _not _to buy it, but as a data-nerd, stats like this are very important to me. I honestly wish I could pull up a full diagnostics screen with live data from every sensor in the car.


crack into the can bus line and decipher the data and you can - but you probably will be doing that at the cost of your warranty


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Seriously? You're considering not buying the car because of that? That sounds odd to me 
Also, real-time data from all sensors while driving? Doesn't sound so safe to me... or are you just thinking logging for later use?


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

There are a couple interesting ways to get the data in easily digestible formats if you are willing to subscribe (pay).









Teslabs also has a mobile app.


----------



## Sub-hundred (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the graph during long trips (>350mi) with hills and supercharging. This helps me change speed and decide my own charge duration, especially now that it's always paid. Past usage graphs don't do much for me - use trips if you need to know that.


----------

